# Wood theme for Firefox



## chewbuddy13 (May 28, 2009)

For all of you Tech nerds out there, here is a wicked wood theme for Firefox. I thought that we being woodworkers would like to have some wood flair on our web browsers.

http://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/122/


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Downloaded it Installed it easiest woodworking project ever Even for a computer amateur like myself


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks, I used this years ago and forgot about it and where I got it when I got the new computer.


----------

